

Google Demokratische Republic: Guilty until proven innocent - enonko
http://www.jayweintraub.com/2008/03/guilty-until-pr.html

======
Goronmon
That was an interesting read.

As he mentions in the write-up, this isn't something you'd normally think
about unless you've had your own problems with Google. The company is so
pervasive I can only imagine how frustrating it could be for someone relying
on web traffic for their income. Makes you wonder how often this scenario
plays out.

